
Browserless now has global instances available - mrskitch
https://docs.browserless.io/blog/2018/08/08/global-instances.html
======
dredmorbius
What is this?

[https://old.reddit.com/r/dredmorbius/comments/27d5xr/please_...](https://old.reddit.com/r/dredmorbius/comments/27d5xr/please_forward_to_marketing_how_to_present_your/)

